# WhiteMaze's Sketch Request



## WhiteMaze (Sep 18, 2016)

So I've noticed a number of users here posting request threads, in which the OP will draw something for whoever asks.

I'm actually a digital artist for a living, and sometimes (*like right now*) I end up having some free time on my hands. This thread was created both out of boredom, and to enhance my sketching skills.

As such, I now announce the *WhiteMaze's Sketch Request *thread!
*
(I know, it's not nearly as epic sounding as I thought it would be, but hey...I'm a moron anyways.)*

Shall we have an official logo? Sure. I'm bored as *god damn hell* so why not:







Ain't that cute.

Now, my focus will be to sketch your *AVATAR*. I feel like this will further enhance each member's *virtual persona*, by having a depiction of what I imagine them to look like. I might do other requests further down the line if I have the time, but for now I will only be doing your avatar.

I'm sure you're all curious as to my works, so I'll leave two or three examples:



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











Unfortunately, I will not have time all the time, so please be patient. Now, for the rules:


No pornographic material.
No complex avatar's.
No revisions.
I reserve the right to not do a particular avatar if I do not like it, or if I cannot get a good sketch out of it.
Order of sketching will be first come, first serve. For now.
I cannot copy styles. Each sketch will be done in my very own style.

You're free to use the sketch however you wish, but please do credit me as the original creator.


Alrighty. That's all settled and done. I'm sure most of you already hate the crap out of me for all the rules I just created. But if you're still here, and it's not a problem for you, then make your request and *LET THE SKETCHING BEGIN!*

Thank you for reading and participating.


----------



## Returnofganon (Sep 18, 2016)

My profile pic?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh yes that sounds fun! Wanna try my avatar?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 18, 2016)

Returnofganon said:


> My profile pic?





VinsCool said:


> Oh yes that sounds fun! Wanna try my avatar?



Sure thing. First two in the works. Check back later.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 18, 2016)

My    avatar?


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 18, 2016)

Your take on skull kid would be ace 

Thanks in advance


----------



## DavidRO99 (Sep 18, 2016)

My avatar maybe?(Click on my profile as I just changed it)


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 18, 2016)

All righty. I'll try one for each of you.

Also...skull kid? @KiiWii

EDIT: Nvm. Got it.


----------



## Ricken (Sep 18, 2016)

My avy? (Feel free to kill the wings if they'll be troublesome)


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 18, 2016)

Delivery for: @Returnofganon







Thank you for participating.


----------



## Returnofganon (Sep 18, 2016)

That is amazing!! Thank you so much I love it! You are a great artist!


----------



## Xandrid (Sep 18, 2016)

Can you do my avatar, but make it better?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 19, 2016)

Delivery for: @VinsCool 









Thank you for participating.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Delivery for: @VinsCool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy balls man this is freaking amazing! Thanks a lot!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Holy balls man this is freaking amazing! Thanks a lot!



Welcome friend. Glad you like your sketch.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 19, 2016)

Delivery for: @Procyon 












Thank you for participating.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 19, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Delivery for: @Procyon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 19, 2016)

Woof. This one was a doozy.

Delivery for: @KiiWii 










Thank you for participating.


----------



## mashers (Sep 19, 2016)

I would love to see a sketch of my avatar! Here's a higher resolution version:



Spoiler


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Woof. This one was a doozy.
> 
> Delivery for: @KiiWii
> 
> ...



OMG thanks so much! That's killer!!!!!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 21, 2016)

Delivery for: @DavidRO99











Thank you for participating.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 21, 2016)

You still here? I'd love my avatar character drawn. 


Spoiler: I have an alt avatar on right now - my main avatar is in this spoiler


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 21, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> You still here? I'd love my avatar character drawn.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have an alt avatar on right now - my main avatar is in this spoiler
> ...



Yup. Still here.

So which one should I do, the one in the spoiler?


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 21, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Yup. Still here.
> 
> So which one should I do, the one in the spoiler?


Yeah, if you could, that'd be awesome!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 21, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Yeah, if you could, that'd be awesome!



Alrighty. Noted.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 21, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Thunder Kai (Sep 21, 2016)

This pls  http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/fireemblem/images/f/f9/Luna_portrait.png/revision/20160615234108 thank you


----------



## Scarecrow B (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey man, if it is not much trouble I would like to see my avatar drawn with your unique style. I hope there is still room for my request.

PD. In case you take my request please use *Scarecrow B* as username, I'm in the process of changing my username.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 21, 2016)

May I request a simple logo?
(If accepted, rather than "TheGrayShow1467" can you use "Refraction Ghoul"?)


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 21, 2016)

Thunder Kai said:


> This pls  http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/fireemblem/images/f/f9/Luna_portrait.png/revision/20160615234108 thank you



Is this your avatar?



newdoria88 said:


> Hey man, if it is not much trouble I would like to see my avatar drawn with your unique style. I hope there is still room for my request.
> 
> PD. In case you take my request please use ScarecrowB as username, I'm in the process of changing my username.



Always room. I'll get on it once your turn arrives.



TheGrayShow1467 said:


> May I request a simple logo?
> (If accepted, rather than "TheGrayShow1467" can you use "Refraction Ghoul"?)



Unless you are making that your avatar, my hands are tied for now. I might do other requests later on, but only avatars right now.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 21, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Is this your avatar?


I believe they used to have that as their avatar. And the avatar they have now is the same character nonetheless.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 21, 2016)

Delivery for: @Ricken 











Thank you for participating.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CeeDee said:


> I believe they used to have that as their avatar. And the avatar they have now is the same character nonetheless.



@Thunder Kai 

Very well then.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 21, 2016)

I did something like this a couple years ago, had mad fun with it. Your drawings are looking good op


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 21, 2016)

Delivery for: @Xandrid













Thank you for participating.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ethevion said:


> I did something like this a couple years ago, had mad fun with it. Your drawings are looking good op



Thank you. Yeh, it's a good way to kill time and have some fun.


----------



## Demifiend (Sep 21, 2016)

I would like to request my profile pic, here's a higher resolution image


Spoiler











But mainly, i want the one that looks like the profile pic, ie the same thing.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Sep 21, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Delivery for: @DavidRO99
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the most awesome thing I have seen


----------



## Xandrid (Sep 21, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Delivery for: @Xandrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa that looks really cool, could I use it?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 21, 2016)

Xandrid said:


> Whoa that looks really cool, could I use it?



Certainly.


----------



## mashers (Oct 6, 2016)

@WhiteMaze 
Are you still sketching avatars?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Oct 8, 2016)

mashers said:


> @WhiteMaze
> Are you still sketching avatars?



Haven't had much time to get on to it, but yes.

Yours is up next. I might do it this weekend.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 8, 2016)

I'd love if I could also get mine done . Thanks a ton man!


----------



## mashers (Oct 8, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Haven't had much time to get on to it, but yes.
> 
> Yours is up next. I might do it this weekend.


Don't rush! I know how it is not to have the time you would like for projects. I love your artwork though


----------



## Sliter (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice style do you have! 
And nice thing offering some freebies of your work! you are awesome !!


----------



## iAqua (Oct 8, 2016)

I'd love one


----------



## banzai200 (Oct 8, 2016)

Well, i would love a Typhlosion one, can you do it?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Oct 8, 2016)

Sliter said:


> Nice style do you have!
> And nice thing offering some freebies of your work! you are awesome !!



Thank you. That means a lot!



banzai200 said:


> Well, i would love a Typhlosion one, can you do it?



Your avatar is a Typhlosion so yes I can.


----------

